# Sunday 9th September - Mens Invitation Day



## DRW (Aug 21, 2018)

Anyone interested in a pairs betterball stableford initiation day


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2018)

ADA said:



			Anyone interested in a pairs betterball stableford initiation day
		
Click to expand...

What does the initiation entail, and are you male of female? 

Which course, and are you looking for just 1 player or 3 to make up the fourball?


----------



## DRW (Aug 21, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			What does the initiation entail
		
Click to expand...

Whoops bad typing.



Liverbirdie said:



			and are you male of female? 

Click to expand...

Am I missing the joke or something ?


----------



## 2blue (Aug 21, 2018)

ADA said:



			Am I missing the joke or something ?

Click to expand...

Pete can't of read your Thread Title fully.....  but still needs to know which course & how many places are going?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2018)

ADA said:



			Whoops bad typing.



Am I missing the joke or something ?

Click to expand...

Yep, I was wondering if the initiation was for men or women - just pulling your leg.:thup:

Which course is it at and are you just looking for the 1, or 3, as some invitations let you bring 3 people along in the same fourball.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 21, 2018)

How many courses are you a member of now Darren?


----------



## DRW (Aug 21, 2018)

Its at Beau Desert, only noticed the day this morning. Already been to one invitation guest day this year with a friend, so surprised to see another mens guest day but I fancy it but have no friends left to invite, so thought of GM friendship group.:lol::rofl:

Just looked online and as I am so late to the party, it looks like a lot of the tee times have gone and only 9.00, 9.30 or 12.10 are available.

Its a Pairs event, so Full member plus 1 guest, looks like guest cost is Â£22.


----------



## shortgame (Aug 21, 2018)

Bargain &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Crow (Aug 22, 2018)

Is this still open Darren?

I'm up for it if you don't mind me playing with old school clubs.


----------



## DRW (Aug 22, 2018)

Crow said:



			Is this still open Darren?

I'm up for it if you don't mind me playing with old school clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Would be grand. :thup: Will send a PM after work to arrange.

If you aren't worried about scoring from me, I could be tempted to play with some old clubs and how about plus fours, I always fancied wearing them on the course in a comp. :rofl:

PS changed my username as been informed that my username was a ladies name as well ,oo:oo:oo:oo:oo: never realised, maybe that's what the leg pulling was about earlier :lol:


----------



## Crow (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks Darren for an excellent afternoon's golf at the delightful Beau Desert Golf Club.

Having been corrupted, Darren played a vintage set of Nicoll "Maestro" blades and an old putter (first time on the course with them today) with modern woods.
I played a set of George Nicoll "Pinsplitter" blades to match Darren's plus Walter Hagen laminated woods and a Spalding "Gold Medal" putter making its first appearance on a course today.

We weren't expecting much and being paired with a 6 and a 3 handicapper added to the pressure, not sure what they thought of us two nutters...

In the event we ham and egged well (with Darren on the card the most) to be out in 20 and back in 22, helped by Darren's great birdies on the 9th and 18th, for 42 points total.
We were surprised to find that this put us in third place and being almost the last group out, hopeful of a prize.

Many thanks again Darren, maybe play your wooden woods as well next time and we could win!


(Edit; Just seen the result, a later pair came in with 46 points to win and push us down to fourth.)


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 9, 2018)

Some fancy shooting that Nick, well played chaps


----------



## IainP (Sep 9, 2018)

A penny for your FC's thoughts on the 1st tee!


----------



## DRW (Sep 10, 2018)

Cheers Nick for making the effort to play at Beau, really enjoyed the afternoon, weather interesting, company great, relaxing, fun and golf well a bit of a surprise! The more I play Beau more I love the course and still surprised how different it plays off the whites, then from the yellows.

We played with a couple of guys Pete and Phil(Beau), who both are/were members of Shifnal and knew Ben from here, small world. Nice guys and very enjoyable to have a round with, Pete hit a pretty long ball but it sadly wasn't their day.

Great playing with the old clubs and didn't even lose a ball. The putter tho is scary on less than 3 footers! Great to see Nick again after H4H, playing with the old clubs, the woods sound brilliant and he was hitting them well. As he says we gelled well.

The best chuckle for me for the day, was when Nick turned to me and said nice shafts on your irons, so I start looking to see if they are stiff, what weight and make and he casually continues with 'Nice and shiney shafts' 

PS Nick, it says there are prizes for 1-8, so you may have won a ball marker yet!! Will phone up later to find out what the score is.


----------



## shortgame (Sep 10, 2018)

Great scoring, especially with vintage clubs ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


DRW said:



			The more I play Beau more I love the course and still surprised how different it plays off the whites, then from the yellows.
		
Click to expand...

I find the same, sign of a great course - the more you play it the more you appreciate it.  It's different again from the blues and visually pretty intimidating.


----------



## Crow (Sep 10, 2018)

DRW said:



			The best chuckle for me for the day, was when Nick turned to me and said nice shafts on your irons, so I start looking to see if they are stiff, what weight and make and he casually continues with 'Nice and shiney shafts' 

PS Nick, it says there are prizes for 1-8, so you may have won a ball marker yet!! Will phone up later to find out what the score is.
		
Click to expand...

Since re-gripping a set of vintage clubs and finding more rust under the grips than I was expecting, shiny shafts has become something I look for in pictures on ebay.  

A Beau Desert ball marker, fingers crossed!


----------



## Fish (Sep 13, 2018)

4th it was, well done the pair of you ðŸ‘

https://www.bdgc.co.uk/competition.php?compid=4110

I now know who DRW is ðŸ˜

https://www.bdgc.co.uk/competition.php?compid=4110&teamid=15175


----------



## DRW (Sep 13, 2018)

Fish said:



			4th it was, well done the pair of you ðŸ‘

https://www.bdgc.co.uk/competition.php?compid=4110

I now know who DRW is ðŸ˜

https://www.bdgc.co.uk/competition.php?compid=4110&teamid=15175

Click to expand...

Not quite sure what point you are trying to make or what you post is about, a lot of people know who I am. And you clearly know who I already was, so why the post. Just trying to wind people up.....

This forum is so friendly, very strange, probably a joke you will say.


----------



## Fish (Sep 13, 2018)

DRW said:



			Not quite sure what point you are trying to make or what you post is about, a lot of people know who I am. And you clearly know who I already was, so why the post. Just trying to wind people up.....

This forum is so friendly, very strange, probably a joke you will say.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve simply linked youâ€™re results!! 

Ffs, you need to lighten up, I DID NOT KNOW WHO DRW WAS, for what ever reason I didnâ€™t realise it was your new username, or iI simply forgot as it wasn't obvious to me.

And How the feck is what I wrote simply saying â€˜I now know who DRW isâ€™ construed as winding up?

I wonâ€™t bother in future, have a nice day and bite someone elseâ€™s head off, idiot!!


----------



## DRW (Sep 13, 2018)

Fish said:



			Iâ€™ve simply linked youâ€™re results!!

Ffs, you need to lighten up, I DID NOT KNOW WHO DRW WAS, for what ever reason I didnâ€™t realise it was your new username, or iI simply forgot as it wasn't obvious to me.

And How the feck is what I wrote simply saying â€˜I now know who DRW isâ€™ construed as winding up?

I wonâ€™t bother in future, have a nice day and bite someone elseâ€™s head off, idiot!!
		
Click to expand...

I cant say that I have ever thought about checking up on what someone posts on the forum or trying to find someones real name by indirect means.

If I was that bothered I would PM them and ask them, certainly would not go to the bother searching a golf clubs website, locating the opens section, to find out the 4th team in the last team event and then posting the two links on the forum announcing it. Just seems very strange IMHO.

Hence why I thought you were on a wind up? Hopefully you can understand, were I am coming from.

Wont comment about the 'idiot' you described me as but as you know me and if that is what you think of me, then I clearly will not be able to change your opinion of me, so will have to live with it :wink: :lol: 

I would say that I am fine with my real name being on the forum, as it clearly is in other posts as I used to post under my full name.

Anyway all the best Fish, have a great day certainly no bad feelings on my part. :thumbs up:


----------



## Fish (Sep 13, 2018)

I didnâ€™t deliberately go into their website to check who you were, do you suffer with paranoia?  

I simply looked to see where Nick finished due to the last comment of someone else coming in with a better score, I saw heâ€™d come 4th and posted a link, it was then and only then that I saw your name and realised who you were, I donâ€™t have the time to go onto sites looking for peoples real names, who the feck would do so or want to do that!!!

Jeez, think your doing something nice by posting the results up and get lambasted for it. 

I now know why I donâ€™t post as much on here, I will continue to post less with over reactions like this!


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 13, 2018)

Fish said:



			I will continue to post less with over reactions like this!
		
Click to expand...

Do you promise?? ðŸ˜Š


----------

